# Pesky eyelashes?



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't heard from anyone, so I'm throwing this out there again. Does anyone else have issues with their dog's eyelashes getting stuck in their eyes? What do/did you do?








This is what happens when Hib gets eyelashes stuck before I pluck them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

EWWW! No problem with Molly's...her longer bits of eye hair sweep up into her TK!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I have not noticed the eyelashes going inside the eye, just covering her sight, but not touching the eye ball. I'm constantly inspecting and cleaning Lou's eyes, like the black crunchy stuff (sorry I didnt know how else to describe it LOL) so I'm always looking at her eyes, one time there was a little fuzz stuck to it and i rubbed the outside corner of her eye and it came out. Sorry I couldn't be of more help, hopefully more people will see this thread and be able to help


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Their eye lashes keep growing?


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Lene said:


> Their eye lashes keep growing?


They seem to stop once they get close to 3/4" long and they usually grow up towards his tk. Then, just on his left side, they will flop down and get stuck. After I pluck them, they will grow back outto about 3/4" and then flop again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is an article I found on the web:

Distichiasis: Eyelashes Irritating the Eye in Dogs

I would ask the vet if this could be what he has. I am glad he is so good about you plucking them. Poor baby, this must be painful.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> Here is an article I found on the web:
> 
> Distichiasis: Eyelashes Irritating the Eye in Dogs
> 
> I would ask the vet if this could be what he has. I am glad he is so good about you plucking them. Poor baby, this must be painful.


This seems similar except they don't start growing into his eye. They grow up like normal and then the long lashes fold down and irritate his eye.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm sorry that this happens to Hibby :-(
Hope you find a solution soon


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would Google and see if there is an eye clinic in your neck of the woods and have a certified opthamologist check his eyes. This is not normal and could be entropian.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Can you just keep them trimmed short rather pluck them? It's pretty easy to just push the top knot hair back and use a small scissor to trim only the lashes 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I would Google and see if there is an eye clinic in your neck of the woods and have a certified opthamologist check his eyes. This is not normal and could be entropian.


Thank you! I was wondering if I should seek vet care for this.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Boomboomdeboom (Apr 13, 2013)

One of mine had that issue with his eyelashes as a pup. The doggie eye doctor (mega spendy) said we could come in & have the eyelashes removed periodically because there is no way to remove them permanently or we could use lubricating eye drops. The kind that can be bought over the counter. Never had runny infected eyes again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

id recommend having your groomer trim them next time you go in.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I trim my tpoo's eyelashes once the get over half an inch long. It's no bother and keeps them from drooping. Added bonus is she has lovely eyelashes to bat at her boyfriends! Takes about 2 seconds.

Plucking eyelashes doesn't sound a very comfortable thing for either of you!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> I trim my tpoo's eyelashes once the get over half an inch long. It's no bother and keeps them from drooping. Added bonus is she has lovely eyelashes to bat at her boyfriends! Takes about 2 seconds.
> 
> Plucking eyelashes doesn't sound a very comfortable thing for either of you!


For the time being, I may just take a #40 and skim them off to help until we can go in to have them looked at from a medical standpoint.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I have a little pair of round ended feet and face scissors that I use, about the size of human nail scissors. Good idea to get it checked out though, and I hope you find a good solution to the problem (that doesn't cost megabucks!)

Good luck

Manxcat


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I see you're in Indiana, so there's probably something closer than Blacksburg, but we took our Lab to VPI's veterinary hospital/school for evaluation of an eye problem. They were very good, and the cost for an exam and treatment (fairly minor, no anesthetic) wasn't bad at all, maybe $160.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Ellyisme said:


> They seem to stop once they get close to 3/4" long and they usually grow up towards his tk. Then, just on his left side, they will flop down and get stuck. After I pluck them, they will grow back outto about 3/4" and then flop again.
> 
> Yup - we have this problem too. They look beautiful - since he is white they are lovely.
> 
> ...


----------



## veronica (Nov 13, 2010)

Ellyisme said:


> Hibbert has been occasionally having trouble with his eyelashes. When they are short, the grow the grow up like normal, but then when they get too long, the fall forward into his eye. I have been plucking them, which Hibbert doesn't seem to mind, but I was curious if anyone else has had a similar problem, especially those with longer coated poos.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi my pluto had same they were ingrown eyelashes seen specialist they were lazered best thing i ever done could of done lots of damage to his eyes and always rubbing and they dont grow back


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

veronica said:


> Hi my pluto had same they were ingrown eyelashes seen specialist they were lazered best thing i ever done could of done lots of damage to his eyes and always rubbing and they dont grow back


That's definitely a thought to do. I'd just be worried about how expensive that could be though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## veronica (Nov 13, 2010)

Ellyisme said:


> Hibbert has been occasionally having trouble with his eyelashes. When they are short, the grow the grow up like normal, but then when they get too long, the fall forward into his eye. I have been plucking them, which Hibbert doesn't seem to mind, but I was curious if anyone else has had a similar problem, especially those with longer coated poos.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


my poodle (pluto) had this ingrown eyelashes you have to be careful because the eyelashes can do alot of damage to the eye plutos was bad they were burned which has worked not growing back im lucky i had dog insurance does cost abit


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

veronica said:


> my poodle (pluto) had this ingrown eyelashes you have to be careful because the eyelashes can do alot of damage to the eye plutos was bad they were burned which has worked not growing back im lucky i had dog insurance does cost abit


I'm mostly worried about them scratching his eye.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

My spoo had beautiful eyelashes.  Note past tense. They grew so long and curled up. But they did look feminine They were about 2" long when one eye was getting irritated because the eyelash would curl into it. Now I just carefully cut them about 1/2 ". Easy. 
But I miss how pretty they were.


----------

